# Anyone have a 4pc, 9' 5wt to sell?



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

PM if so, thanks!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

this guy has one for sale:

https://www.caddisflyshop.com/g-loomis-asquith-fly-rods.html

you'll prolly really like it.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

It would make the set complete, as I have a G Loomis GLX cross current 8wt and a lower model G Loomis 10wt, but I probably wouldn’t even buy that off Craigslist used, just not in the realm of price point I’ve like to be in.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

STP has 9â€™ 5 wt Sage Bolts for $329. But maybe you are only looking for a used rod.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

There are several nice 5wt rods on eBay. I have never been disappointed in a rod I got from eBay. Stay with the premium brands and you should be fine.


----------

